# Charlie's Progress :)



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this thread so if it's in the wrong place feel free to move it, mods. 

I wasn't really documenting Charlie's progress, but I am SO HAPPY I decided I would share with you all 

Around 2 1/2 months ago (right before I switched her to Natural Balance LID lamb)














She had herself scratched till she bled, ribs and hips showing, coat was SO dull

Around 1 month ago (right before I switched her to GO! Shine & Sensitivity Duck)














Starting not to scratch as much, gaining some weight back, coat starting to shine again!


EDIT: Can a mod delete the attached thumbnail please and thank you with a cherry on top?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

YESTERDAY  well not really yesterday but lately hahaha
















Still has around 5 pounds to put back on. But her coat is SO SHINY, she NEVER scratches any more (well, rarely). 
I am so happy!!

PS throughout all of this she has still gotten a few meals a week (2-4) of raw


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So glad she is doing better and that you have found something that she does well on. Why is it such a pain at times.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah it is definitely a relieving feeling. I'm just hoping she doesn't develop another unknown allergy. I'm hoping it was just an intolerance to the grains and since there are no more everything will be good


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am glad she is doing so much better. GO Sensitivity+Shine is a good food, even better when you add some raw ingredients to balance the amino acids as GO Sensitivity+Shine Duck is a little limited in that area. Btw, it does have oats and kamut which are both grains. They are not on the radar though in terms of allergies. Which grains was she eating previously?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She looks great now! Good that you found the right food for her.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

DaViking said:


> I am glad she is doing so much better. GO Sensitivity+Shine is a good food, even better when you add some raw ingredients to balance the amino acids as GO Sensitivity+Shine Duck is a little limited in that area. Btw, it does have oats and kamut which are both grains. They are not on the radar though in terms of allergies. Which grains was she eating previously?


Yeah, I really think that what I'm doing now is probably best for her. I'm sure we all know every dog is different in terms of what it thrives on and I really do feel that maybe all raw isn't for her, but all kibble definitely isn't either. I really feel like I have it balanced as good as it's going to be right now. 

I know it has oats and kamut but I haven't met a dog, or really read about any, that has a problem with either of them. And clearly neither of them are giving her any trouble. I guess I meant some of the more common grains. In her old foods (we've gone through a LOT) there were rice, wheat, corn, soy, peas, millet, barley, lentils. Not all in the same food of course, but they are just some of the more common ones I remember being in the kibbles we've tried. The more problem foods contained wheat, corn, and/or soy. Foods that contained rice weren't always a problem - I do think she is doing better without, but it could be because of other ingredients found in the food. 

I've been thinking I might rotate between the duck and fish formulas. But I'm not sure if that would be a bad idea or not since she's doing good on this food. She's only been on one fish-based food, though I know it wasn't that that hadn't been working for her as she gets fish all the time. Not sure if I should try it out or not.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Yeah, I really think that what I'm doing now is probably best for her. I'm sure we all know every dog is different in terms of what it thrives on and I really do feel that maybe all raw isn't for her, but all kibble definitely isn't either. I really feel like I have it balanced as good as it's going to be right now.
> 
> I know it has oats and kamut but I haven't met a dog, or really read about any, that has a problem with either of them. And clearly neither of them are giving her any trouble. I guess I meant some of the more common grains. In her old foods (we've gone through a LOT) there were rice, wheat, corn, soy, peas, millet, barley, lentils. Not all in the same food of course, but they are just some of the more common ones I remember being in the kibbles we've tried. The more problem foods contained wheat, corn, and/or soy. Foods that contained rice weren't always a problem - I do think she is doing better without, but it could be because of other ingredients found in the food.
> 
> I've been thinking I might rotate between the duck and fish formulas. But I'm not sure if that would be a bad idea or not since she's doing good on this food. She's only been on one fish-based food, though I know it wasn't that that hadn't been working for her as she gets fish all the time. Not sure if I should try it out or not.


Since you do some raw meals and/or raw additions there shouldn't be a nutritional need to rotate the salmon formula into the mix. Perhaps you can introduce some atlantic mackerel sides and see how that goes.
You are right, oats (and kamut) rarely cause any issues.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

she is looking fantastic! I am so glad you found what works best for her


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah, not for the nutritional need, just to mix it up a bit. I might get a small bag and see how she likes it. Maybe rotate on her kibble days. The formulas are exactly the same minus the meat source so I can't see it being a problem. I just like mixing it up for her so she doesn't get sick of stuff which used to be a big problem for her.


----------

